# Light 2-piece rod, 5'6"-6'.......any suggestions?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My son just converted my light, about 4kg I think, single piece graphite rod into a 3 piece one today. I regretted buyingit from the day I walked out of the shop and went to put it into the car and won't buy a single piece rod again.

Does anyone know what options there are for 2 or 3 piece graphite rods at the shorter end of the scale?

The one that was broken was a Tsunami brand and I was told they'd stopped making 2-piece ones when I bought it.


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

what's your budget? I like the Silstar Arctics... nice action, for an $80 rod in 6' with Fuji guides...


----------



## viperdevil (Dec 4, 2011)

Pfluger Trion's are on sale for 99 in bcf....excellent rod for casting sp's....I find cork grip making a massive difference in feeling the bite, rubber handles absorbs the bite.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

St Croix SCII
softer graphite actions (i.e. not super crisp)
comes in a 2 or 4 piece version
i can vouch for the 4 piece - very nice

maybe ask Gra or similar to make it up

also the mudhole X blanks make very nice rods at a very reasonable price


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Had one of those arctics... Was good for the first 20 minutes I had it until it was donated to the pummy passage, rad. Anyway the story behind that tale of woe was that I got it on special for 40 bucks from anaconda...

Now my rod reco - I'm in love with my 1 piece Wilson LCS ultralight 7' bream rod. Short butt and beautiful action. I saw they come in a 2 piece now. $90.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, now to explain to my wife why I need to buy more fishing gear when I just restocked my depleted reserves 3 weeks ago.......anyone else go through jig heads like they're going out of fashion?


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Snags getting the better of you?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

millonario said:


> Snags getting the better of you?


Rocks and coral mainly, both unfamiliar territory.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh yes. They'll do it. Logs and weed are much more forgiving. I have found that i am loosing next to nothing when in the kayak. But different conditions tho. I only have to worry about oyster leases.


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

Perhaps a DS Hole, Hurricane Trout might fit the bill. They come in both a 5'6'' and a 6' in a two piece. They're suitable for 1-3kg line. They sell for around $150 or so.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I came home to a screen full of open windows that my wife had been looking at. My birthday is coming up, I've been a very good husband and my wife was going to buy me a rod but didn't know what to look for. I ended up buying an Okuma Trinus (just now) via the link Eric supplied.

Anyone know how crappy they are? I know I won't find a graphite rod of any description for under $70 locally so reckon I can't go too far wrong with it.


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

```
windknot wrote:
Perhaps a DS Hole, Hurricane Trout might fit the bill. They come in both a 5'6'' and a 6' in a two piece. They're suitable for 1-3kg line. They sell for around $150 or so.

I've had a go of the Trout. It's nice, good build, but a bit soft in the butt section for me, But plenty of other fishermen like that sort of thing.
```
Yeah, I actually own a 6' Trout. It's a great little rod to use in very overgrown conditions. You're right about the soft action though. It has an extremely light action and it still takes me a few casts to get used to it, as most of my rods are the exact opposite, ie, Nitro Vapour, etc. One good thing about it though, apart from it's convenient length, is that it makes even small bream and trout feel like monsters.


----------

